# Iron questions



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I have a questions for everyone. Has anyone tryed the Taylor Made Firesole irons? I'm thinking saving for them and putting some True Temper Shafts and Winn grips on them and I was wondering what someone's thought was that actually hit them. I know they are an older model iron but they have to be a little bit bigger than what I have now.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I have a questions for everyone. Has anyone tryed the Taylor Made Firesole irons? I'm thinking saving for them and putting some True Temper Shafts and Winn grips on them and I was wondering what someone's thought was that actually hit them. I know they are an older model iron but they have to be a little bit bigger than what I have now.


My opinion, which might not be agreed upon by others. Do not waste your money on this project. You'll have to re-shaft them, grip them and this will be costly unless you have the shafts laying around.

You would be better off buying a good used set of irons.Firesoles are old irons. There are plenty of good used irons available. There is a golf retailer near me that sells 100's of used sets of irons every year. 
Check Ebay as well.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I love global golf the stuff they have is pretty cheap.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I love global golf the stuff they have is pretty cheap.


You let me know what you are looking for in a set of irons and I can check the store. They ship to USA. All you would do is contact them, and use Paypal, or credit card. Trust worthy dealer. They are not a chain store, they are independent.


----------

